# Need some help



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

My elderly neighbor asked me if I could make these slippers. The woman who use to make them passed away a very long time ago. My neighbor has only this pair left.

I can not find anything similar to these. She doesn't want a heel like socks have. 

These look like they were done on straight needles in 2 pieces and sewn down sole and back of heel. I want to do something close on circulars. It's looks to be worsted weight. She likes the cushiony effect of these.

I searched on ravelry, in my slipper books and different yarn sites. I can probably adapt some to put a cuff on, but nothing looks as if they have a lot of cushion.

Can anyone help me find something similiar?


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Watching.


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

These look so nice, I do hope someone solves the pattern issue.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

to me, they look like a phentex slipper
https://www.bevscountrycottage.com/striped-slippers.html


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't made these yet but hope they may be of some use.

Knit One-Piece Slippers

Here is another design of one-piece fantasy you knitters won't miss out, knit from very basic stitch, straight forward, quick and fun to shape! It will for sure to keep your feet nice and toasty. Knitted Slippers to lounge around the house in coziness for Women. When it comes to knitting socks, there are countless awesome patterns around, as well as countless stunning sock yarns to choose from! Slippers and Socks might seem a little intimidating to beginners, but in reality they're quite easy to do once you've got some practice. TheyÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂre also completely addictive! 

Size (MADE IN THE VIDEO): Adult 33 to 36", can increase or decrease 1 in 1 point. 
Sequence of points: We started by placing 38 stitches on the needle (21 cm); 



Work 20 rows in stocking st (7cm); Make 19 decreases and make 12 rows interspersed as the stitch is presented (1 row in knitting and 1 row in sock) (5.5 cm); 
Make 19 increments and 20 more rows in stocking st (7cm). 
Remove all needle points; Finish with the seam. 
Size: Adult (37 to 39), can increase or decrease 1 in 1 point. Sequence of points:
We started by placing 42 stitches on the needle (23cm); 
Work 22 rows in stocking st (8cm); 
Make 21 decreases and make 14 rows interspersed as the stitch appears (1 row in knitting and 1 row in sock) (6.5cm); 
Make 21 increases and 22 more rows in stocking st (8cm). 
Remove all needle points; 
Finish with the seam.

OR THESE

Aunt Maggies Slippers 
Instructions are for Child' Size with changes for Women's & Men's in parentheses. 
Size 9 (10.5 for men) knitting needles and 3 oz of worsted weight yarn. 
1 strand Gauge: 4 sts= 1 inch 8 rows--4 ridges= 1 inch 2 strand gauge: 3.5 sts= 1 inch 7 rows= 1 inch 
Slippers can be worked in single or double strand, but I prefer double for extra warmth.

Cast on 27 (29-35) sts 
ROW 1: - this will be the wrong side - K9 (9-11), p1, k7 (9-11), p1, k9, (9-11). 
ROW 2: K all sts. 
Repeat these 2 rows for 5 (6-8) ins., or 2 (2 1/2-2 1/2) ins. less than desired finished length allowing the 2 (2 1/2-2 1/2) ins. for toe, end on wrong side.
TOE: 
ROW 1: P 1, *k1, p1; repeat from * to end. 
ROW 2: K1, *p1, k1; repeat from * to end. 
Repeat these 2 rows of ribbing for 1 1/2 (2-2) ins., end on wrong side. 
First DEC. ROW: Work ribbing for 7 (7-9) sts, * slip, k and psso, k1, k2 tog. *, work 3 (5-7) sts ribbing, repeat between *'s once, finish row in ribbing; 23 (25-31) sts. 
NEXT ROW: Work 7 (7-9) sts ribbing, p3, work 3 (5-7) sts ribbing, p3, finish row. 
2nd DEC ROW: Work 6 (6-8) sts, * k2 tog., k1, slip, k and psso *, work 1 (3-5) sts, repeat between *'s once, finish row; 19 (21-27) sts. 
Break yarn leaving an end about 12" long. Thread yarn tail onto yarn needle, and remove the remaining sts (toe) from the knitting needle by weaving the yarn through them, pull tightly to close. Repeat pulling tail through all sts twice.
Finishing -- Fold cast on edge in half (so slipper is inside out) and sew 3 (4, 5) ins. from toes leaving just enough room for your foot ot go inside slipper. Back stitch for 4 sts and cut yarn. Re-attach your yarn at heels then stitch heel shut. Make another slipper. Add a pom pom if you wish


To make them non-slip for nursing homes or little ones, use a spray non-skid coat like the one above, to spray on the bottoms of each slipper. The product description states: 
"Super Grip is an air dry non-skid fabric coating. The tackified synthetic rubber coating bonds to most fabrics to stop skidding and shifting. This durable rubber coating formula is machine washable and remains flexible. Super Grip will not transfer or yellow surfaces and will not pick up dirt or lint. DO NOT APPLY DIRECTLY TO FLOOR, OVER APPLY, OR APPLY TO VINYL. Available in 11-oz Aerosol. Read the Super Grip FAQ to learn more about application!"

Good luck!
Irene


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

These look a lot like some baby booties I've seen on here-- and i suspect the construction is similar. I'm not good at searches, but maybe my comment will bring to mind something someone has done with baby stuff.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Not the same slipper, but she may like this:
http://prjaga.ru/vyazanie-dlya-zhenshchin/noski-tapki/legkie-noski-na-dvuh-spitsah

Note: You will need to scroll down for the pattern in English.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is another she may wish to try:
http://www.yarnspirations.com/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-master-catalog-spinrite/default/dwe9a44667/PDF/RHK0428-016252M.pdf


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

babsbarb said:


> to me, they look like a phentex slipper
> https://www.bevscountrycottage.com/striped-slippers.html


 I think this would work. You could pick up stitches for the cuff easily and they'd have a nice thick sole.


----------



## Elena6565 (Feb 8, 2019)

Wonderful socks


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will have to look at all of them. I can not get the pattern for the orange one posted by ernai. Those I think would be really easy to adapt.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> Thanks everyone. I will have to look at all of them. I can not get the pattern for the orange one posted by ernai. Those I think would be really easy to adapt.


https://knittingpattern.org/knit-one-piece-slippers-free-knitting-pattern/

http://prjaga.ru/vyazanie-dlya-zhenshchin/noski-tapki/oranzhevye-sledki-na-dvuh-spicah-po-turetskikh-motivakh


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> My elderly neighbor asked me if I could make these slippers. The woman who use to make them passed away a very long time ago. My neighbor has only this pair left.
> 
> I can not find anything similar to these. She doesn't want a heel like socks have.
> 
> ...


Whart about this one?


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Not the same slipper, but she may like this:
> http://prjaga.ru/vyazanie-dlya-zhenshchin/noski-tapki/legkie-noski-na-dvuh-spitsah
> 
> These are so cute Lilyan, they look as if they have little turned up noses.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> https://knittingpattern.org/knit-one-piece-slippers-free-knitting-pattern/
> 
> http://prjaga.ru/vyazanie-dlya-zhenshchin/noski-tapki/oranzhevye-sledki-na-dvuh-spicah-po-turetskikh-motivakh


I posted the one piece slippers pattern on page 1. She may not have seen it yet.
I posted the second one on page 1 in English


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> Thanks everyone. I will have to look at all of them. I can not get the pattern for the orange one posted by ernai. Those I think would be really easy to adapt.


You should b e able to copy paste it. if not let me know and I will PM it to you.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

What about this pattern. Jen.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cloud-slippers-2


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

The slippers shockey posted are very similar. You could substitute the Welt stitch for the top and sides instead of garter stitches.

Here are three more patterns that are similar

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/up-north-slippers
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rule-of-three-slippers
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nolas-slippers

Welt stitch video and written pattern
https://newstitchaday.com/welt-stitch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+newstitchaday%2Frss+%28New+Stitch+A+Day%29&utm_content=Google+Reader


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

Here are some more. This site was posted a couple of days ago by a fellow KPer! The first pair looks very similar,

https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-slippers-patterns-free


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Take one apart and looked how it was constructed and work from there. Everything I have seen presented here removes the cushioning part from the bottom.


----------



## paires (Jun 16, 2015)

I knit baby booties that look like this. On Ravelry, look up “welted baby booties”. It’s a free pattern.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

spins2knit said:


> Take one apart and looked how it was constructed and work from there. Everything I have seen presented here removes the cushioning part from the bottom.


Yes, the part the lady really wants is the cushiony bottom. See Laceluver's post showing the welting pattern. As others have mentioned, many patterns presented are close and only need the modification of using welting for the bottom of the foot.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow what great slipper patterns you all have found, I think I'm going to try that Phentex one with some leftover yarn I have.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> to me, they look like a phentex slipper
> https://www.bevscountrycottage.com/striped-slippers.html


My mother used to knit those for me. I remember them being very comfy. I quit wearing them when I had small children because I was always stepping in something wet on the floor. I switched to solid sole slippers and now wear something with more support than slippers usually have. I may have one slipper left somewhere. Hers were knit with only one color.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Lost power last night until this morning. I will look at the rest . Guess I'm going to have to seam no matter what.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

The bottom of the slipper looks like the old Phenex slippers we used to make. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbP_Q8PmPiM) They were really cushiony and warm. Perhaps you can pick up to knit the top.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Up north slippers look promising as it's done in the round.

The welting stitch is the garter stitch, no?


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

paires said:


> I knit baby booties that look like this. On Ravelry, look up "welted baby booties". It's a free pattern.


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/welted-baby-booties


----------



## Kathd (Nov 1, 2011)

I've never tried these in any size other than 'baby' but [in addition to the welted-baby-booties] these patterns might be of help in recreating the pattern:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boots-4
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmother-owls-really-good-booties
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christines-stay-on-baby-booties


----------



## Bettylou17 (Jul 3, 2013)

What about the better dorm booties?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I made Nola's slippers for DH for Christmas and they are very squishy. They might be worth a try for your friend.



laceluvr said:


> The slippers shockey posted are very similar. You could substitute the Welt stitch for the top and sides instead of garter stitches.
> 
> Here are three more patterns that are similar
> 
> ...


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

♥♥♥♥
Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Now have to just pick one to do.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

A lot of bootie patterns have double soles. You might want to do that...add a second sole. Look at the ones like on Luissita Torres site, the booties for infants have one sole, but the toddler ones they make two and sew them together. This would give a squishy bottom


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Chunky or double yarn?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> These look a lot like some baby booties I've seen on here-- and i suspect the construction is similar. I'm not good at searches, but maybe my comment will bring to mind something someone has done with baby stuff.


I have a very similar baby bootie pattern- and knitted according to pattern but with a heavier weight yarn changes the pattern size. So adult size 8 ply/DK.
So any baby bootie looking like this can be used.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice patterning.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> Thanks everyone. I will have to look at all of them. I can not get the pattern for the orange one posted by ernai. Those I think would be really easy to adapt.


the pattern for you.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

shockey said:


> the pattern for you.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

shockey said:


> the pattern for you.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

the picture of these slippers is on page 1. Shockey


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

Years ago there was a baby bootie pattern similar to that. As near as I can tell there are alternating bands of stst and garter st.then picking up sts across toe an joining at start. And end of each row keeping band ptrn. When top of foot is long enough.pick up sts along ankle area and knit in bands til the cuff is the right length.sew up the back and it's done.( I wouldn't see up the back until I had both some) perhaps someone else has an actual pattern sorry this isn't more detailed but I couldn't see enough in the pic. Let's know how it goes. Nila


----------

